# Radio Build



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

We decided to go ahead and build our first box. Its gonna hav 4-Alpine 6.5's and 2 MTX-8's. Hopefully turns out good. This is what we got so far.Will keep yall posted


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice will this be ready for red creek.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, Well it should be done.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna hear ya comin', thats fo Sho!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahah yea I bet, I like my music cranked up


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

What color you gonna paint it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I see a very key tool in the first pic


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Key Tool AKA Lost fingers


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Coors light!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Not to shabby!:biggthumpup:


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you finish the box yet i like what I see. I might try to build me one.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea we got it finished, got a few pics toothat well put up later. But saturday at red creek somebody came and stole it from our campsite.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good so far!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

codyh said:


> Yea we got it finished, got a few pics toothat well put up later. But saturday at red creek somebody came and stole it from our campsite.


NO WAY!!! wow i would definitely be out for blood! you obviously spent a lot of time/effort/money on it. boils my blood!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

That sucks man. Sorry to hear that. Gonna build another?


----------

